
Deep Learning in a Nutshell: History and Training - jonbaer
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-nutshell-history-training/
======
Namrog84
I always find that the nvidia articles are easy for me to understand and
solidify my unclear knowledge of certain things. Thanks for sharing and yay
for nvidia for having well written articles

------
imh
I haven't heard that description of dropout and I love it. It's going to be my
go to description now.

------
sferoze
is there an easy way to view all the parts of this series?

~~~
rshaban
Searching for "this series" [0] seems to indicate that so far there's only two
installations of this series, [1] and the current article [2].

[0]
[http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/?search_theme_form...](http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/?search_theme_form=this+series&s=this+series)
[1] [http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-
nuts...](http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-nutshell-
core-concepts/) [2] [http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-
nuts...](http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-nutshell-
history-training/)

------
cowpig
Does this nvidia-hosted history include the hundreds of thousands of man-hours
developers have spent trying to get their models to train on nvidia GPUs in
linux?

